# Watches Without Notches To Lever Off Case Back



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have come across a number of watches which are very frustrating in that there is no slot in the case back for a knife to penetrate and lift off the back. My question is simple - how the hell do I get the back off? The jeweller seems to manage it but not me, which is most irritating. Answers gratefully freceived.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

depends on the watch, got a photo of a particular watch or do you mean in general?


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a fine bladed penknife and I just position it on the joint between the case and caseback and gently but firmly press - I never twist the blade as this will make it slip out of the groove and scratch the case. Sometimes, you just hear a 'pop' as the groove opens slightly - then I use another thicker penknife blade and repeat the process - this usually works.

Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

These watches may require the crystal and stem to be removed so the movement may pass through the front.

Later,

William


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for your helpful replies. To Thomasr, I do mean watches in general, as I have found a number of makes with this "problem" including Citizen. The technique suggested by aroma sounds good as it mirrors the proper technique for slotted watches when using a watch case knife. William Wilson's tip for those watches where the glass has to be removed might be beyond my clumsy hands and I may use the services if a freindly jeweller to undertake this action. Thank you so much to all of you and happy Christmas.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You may like to try running a small amount of lighter fluid around the "groove" that dosen't seem to actually exist, and then pass just the tip of an Exacto or similar hobby/craft knife around the groove a few times to break any sticky stuff (human DNA :lol: ) and muck that is present. Often this is enough to allow you to proceed as WW suggests.

2c worth :weed: ldman:


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

This is one reason I like reading this forum, as a novice I find tips likes mel's really simple but none the less ingenious and something I would never have thought of.

Thanks!


----------

